
Graphene Brings Photodetectors to the Brink of Terahertz Speeds - jonbaer
http://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/optoelectronics/graphene-brings-photodetectors-to-the-brink-of-terahertz-speeds
======
osconfused
Pretty awesome article. Wish I understood more about what impact this
discovery will have on computing. Will this mean faster cameras and higher FPS
when shooting video?

~~~
DrJosiah
The article closes with a couple example uses. Basically any place where a
fast/efficient conversion between light and electricity is useful could
potentially be made better.

Faster cameras are certainly possible, but most cameras are slowed down by
processor and storage, not the sensor. As an example of this, Vision Research
sells a 4k model of the Phantom high-speed camera, which does 940 fps at
4096x2304. And they've got 4 different models that will do 640x480 video at
34,700 - 69,900fps. That's 10-20 billion pixels every second, or 45-90
gigabytes/second raw color video data, which is significantly faster than you
can write to RAM in most computers.

But at 1,000,000,000,000+fps as the article talks about? Awesome innovation,
communications look to be a winner here.

